# Micromaster 420



## berni_rb (25 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
brauche Dringend Hilfe
Micromaster 420 Fu mit bedienteil.
wieso komme ich via bedienteil nicht auf parameter P0210 (Versorgungsspannung)
Danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Waelder (25 Januar 2010)

Kann das sein, dass Du nicht rein kommst weil die Berechtigungsstufe nicht richtig eingestellt ist ? Schau mal im HB nach
Muss Sicherheitsstufe 3 oder höher sein Siehe Handbuch "Parameterliste"

HB :

```
P0003 Zugriffsstufe Min: 0
ÄndStat: CUT Datentyp: U16 Einheit - Def: 1
P-Gruppe: ALWAYS Aktiv: nach Best. Schnell-IBN: Nein Max: 4
Legt die Stufe für den Parameterzugriff fest. Für die meisten einfachen Anwendungen ist die Voreinstellung
(Standard) ausreichend.
Mögliche Einstellungen:
0 Anwenderdefinierte Parameterliste (siehe P0013)
1 Standard: Zugriff auf die am häufigsten verwendeten Parameter
2 Erweitert: Erweiterter Zugriff, z. B. auf Umrichter-E/A-Funktionen.
3 Experte: nur für den erfahrenen Anwender
4 Service: Nur für autorisiertes Wartungspersonal - mit Kennwortschutz.
```
Gruss Wälder


----------



## berni_rb (25 Januar 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort

parameter P0003 ist auf 3.

was kann es noch sein.
antrieb hat keinen startbefehl


----------



## Waelder (25 Januar 2010)

Hmm kann das sein dass du die verkehrte Betriebsart CStat hast der P0210 ist "ÄndStat: CT"


```
CStat
Inbetriebnahmestatus des Parameters. Drei Zustände sind möglich:
[B]Inbetriebnahme C[/B]
Betrieb U
[B]Betriebsbereit T[/B]
Dies gibt an, wann der Parameter geändert werden kann. Ein, zwei oder alle
Zustände können angegeben werden. Wenn alle drei Zustände angegeben sind,
bedeutet dies, dass es möglich ist, diese Parametereinstellung in allen drei
Umrichterzuständen zu ändern
```
Hast Du das Handbuch  
*Anwender-Dokumentation
6SE6400-5BA00-0AP0 ---> https://support.automation.siemens....AP0&ID=24525275&ehbid=24525275&docid=24524500
*Schau mal ab Seite 9 (Abschnitt 2)


----------



## berni_rb (25 Januar 2010)

ja danke !
problem erledigt


----------

